# sun set



## Toy_Camera (Oct 5, 2011)

sun set


----------



## rill (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice shot you got there! were did you take it from i"m always a fan of sunset view shots so i am very much interested. I am just a budding photographer and taking sunset shots is definitely one on my list. I hope I can get a nice shot to post here someday. I do join amateur contests but I haven't tried giving an entry of a nice sunset view so I would want to be able to take that perfect shot someday. Keep up the good work! and continue inspiring newbies like me!


----------

